# Quikrete, which one?



## geeiwill (Jun 25, 2016)

I can not figure out the difference between quikrete 5000 commercial grade white bag from Home Depot and what Lowe's sells which is the Quikrete 5000 Profinish white bag. Which is good for a deck and roof pier that I need to replace!?! I went to go buy the commercial 5000 grade bags and now have the Profinish 5000. Both say high strength too. Confused?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

There is no difference, either one is just 5000 psi concrete which you don't need for what you want it for, 3000 psi will suffice for your job.


----------

